# Lifelong Dream...



## Trip (Jun 3, 2002)

erm...What's some of your lifelong dreams?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 3, 2002)

To be rich. Preferably for something I'm not well known for.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 3, 2002)

To grow incredibly old with the woman I fall in love with all while having a happy, healthy, productive, and content life.


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

It was to move to London and become a well respected designer and live the high life with loads of money.

Now, to move out of London with my fiancee and expected baby (3 weeks to go ), build up my design business as so I don't have to design anymore. Learn portuguese ('cause of baby and mother!), and do exactly what chemistry_geek suggested


----------



## Mindy (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *To grow incredibly old with the woman I fall in love with all while having a happy, healthy, productive, and content life. *



I can honestly say that I'm living that dream with my husband!  Now in addition to a great and wonderful marriage, we have a new baby girl who is a reflection of our love.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

Lifelong dreams ?
That uses backtrackng algorithms which consume too much energy  --- Time for some alpha beta pruning  ---
Lets see --- initially I wanted to be a doctor (medical) and a computer scientist -- I pruned the Medical Doctor part out and left the CS.

In the past I wanted to spend the rest of my life with my X, without pruning off my friends, that did not work so I pruned the X.

At the moment I am working on a greedy algorithm way of having fun on my vacation, and bringing something good back (as a souvenir) for friends and family 

Aint computer science fun ? 

Admiral


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

peter gribbins, office space, nuff said


----------



## ScottW (Jun 4, 2002)

That the users of this board will stop cussing.


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

To be known well (fame). Also to thank Admin for putting up these new laws, even though I didn't really comply well with the last one in my insane posting days.

Don't worry Admin, everything's fine now!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

my lifelong dream is to be financialy sound so i can stop worring about things and relax, have fun, see the world, have a family.  im only 15 but, still i have goals, and working myself to death is not one of them...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 4, 2002)

To make my dent in the universe.  "To grow incredibly old with the woman I fall in love with all while having a happy, healthy, productive, and content life"

"and become a well respected designer"


I honestly  do not care if I make a lot of money.  butt a few extra $ would be ok/


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

Donate to the "Lifelong Dream for Nummi" Fund! All your extra $ would be appreciated.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks xoot.


----------



## lonny (Jun 5, 2002)

My lifelong dream is to come up with a dream which is ONE, so that I can concentrate on making it real...

I have too many dreams!


----------



## Jadey (Jun 5, 2002)

My dream is to build a giant catapult on the moon and fire stale ju-jubes at earth.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Er um.... Right Jadey.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *My dream is to build a giant catapult on the moon and fire stale ju-jubes at earth. *



Using the equation:

 x = x0 + v0*t + 1/2*a*t^2

with x0 = 0, v0 = 0 m/sec, t = 1 sec, and x = 50 m,

solving for acceleration, a = 100 m/s^2.

I think that two bungy cords sandwiched between two posts 50 meters high (a giant slingshot) might be enough to launch a bowling ball or ju ju bees towards Earth that would subsequently produce a dazzling array of fireworks upon entry into the atmosphere.  I don't know what the escape velocity of the Moon is, but it has to be significantly less than Earth.


----------



## ksv (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *
> 
> Using the equation:
> ...



It's around 6 times as low as on earth, I think 

My dream is to make people realize that their lives aren't important, and that humans really just are dumb animals living on a tropical planet.
I seriously can't understand people's feelings for things. What makes us think that humans are  so unique and important?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 5, 2002)

jadey we only have ONE jurgurbee on the board   -- are you planing on cloning him ??? lol 
It will be a norsk attack if you go ahead as planned


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *
> 
> Using the equation:
> ...



Refer to my Congrats thread, where it says that people have to read through long posts from people like you, and when they're halfway, they find out that they don't understand. With my posts, they just know.


----------



## Jadey (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks chemistry_geek, for trying to help me realize my dream.  Pooh on the rest of you trying to hold back a visionary.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 6, 2002)

I'll help you with your ammunition supply, Jadey.  The movie theaters here have candy that's been on the shelves since the 50's.

Can I help you choose targets?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> 
> Refer to my Congrats thread, where it says that people have to read through long posts from people like you, and when they're halfway, they find out that they don't understand. With my posts, they just know.  *



xoot,

Are you saying that you don't understand my posts?  Why, this equation right here 

 x = x0 + v0*t + 1/2*a*t^2

makes perfect sense.  It says that x (position, left side) = the entire expression on the right side, position.  If you looks at the units for each variable, they all reduce down to meters, position.  Though, after looking at this equation, I probably should have used others.  Another equation that applies is:

v = v0 + a*t

where v = final velocity, a = acceleration, and t = time.  And still another is:

x = x0 + 1/2*(v0 + v)*t

where x = final position, x0 = initial position, v0 is intial velocity, v = final velocity, and t = time.

I think this is SO MUCH fun.  When I was writing the first post, I actually imagined standing on the moon in a space suite, launching bowling balls and ju ju bees at Earth.  I specifically was aiming for Redmond, WA.  This would be so much fun, playing on the moon, hearing your voice echo in the space suit, fogging up the visor from LMAO.

I'm still a little kid at heart.


----------



## Jadey (Jun 8, 2002)

Anyone who wants to help is welcome. We'll need ju-jubes that are stale enough that they don't burn up when entering earth's atmosphere. Hopefully nkuvu's ancient ju-jubes will do the trick.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

My lifelong dream when I was a little kid and didn't even know of Mac's....

Work at Microsoft for future Windows Development!

(slapping begins)

HEY HEY! STOP IT!

My New (and much improved) lifelong dream...
1) Go to college at the Academy of Art College at San Francisco
2) Work at Apple for Public Relations or Advertising
3) Meet a wonderful woman, live with her forever, have a beautiful family (1 Girl, 1 Boy)
4) Live in a nice house on the ocean with an extrordinary view
5) Make enough money so that when I retire, I can do anything that I want.

That's sounds pretty good right? To have the most absolute perfect life?


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

I want to reach enlightenment...

Or become a successful filmmaker.


----------



## xoot (Jun 8, 2002)

Filmmaker? Why not actor?


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Filmmaker? Why not actor?  *



I like the construction of a film more than acting in one. I love editing and cinematography. Besides, I am not good looking enough to be an actor!


----------



## simX (Jun 8, 2002)

My lifelong dream is to see Earth from space in person.

(*sigh*  Words fail me on how to express what I feel when I think about seeing that.)


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

I hear you SimX... I'd love to be able to travel through space and see all the different planetary bodies. Every time I watch the Discovery channel I am fascinated by the space documentaries. I keep thinking about how beautiful and grand the universe is and how absolutely tiny and minute we all are... Kinda puts things in perspective.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2002)

simX, that was beautiful.    *teardrop*

My lifelong dream is to marry the woman I love, raise a family, find personal fulfillment in a job, and to move into a nice house located near a lake.    Until then there is no rest.  

By the way, this thread is great.  I rated it a five star.


----------



## gamedog00 (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, i've read all your dreams, and after careful deliberation, all I have to say is some of you have wierd dreams!


----------

